# Hexham GC



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 21, 2016)

Played there today in ideal golfing weather. Hexham is a traditional parkland golf course with an imposing clubhouse. It is in a lovely setting in the Tyne Valley area, west of Newcastle. The course is good but not exceptional, a 7.5 out of 10. Part of my criticism could easily be resolved by the greens committee but I suspect they would not be interested. Basically the fairways are cut narrow and the semi is too deep. Way too much time was spent looking for balls just off the fairway sat down in the rough. Quite often we walked past balls and had to double back to find them. This got annoying very quickly.

Get past this, or cut the grass, and the course was good. Some interesting holes, excellent if relatively small greens. All topped off with a lovely closing hole off a raised tee box.

We didn't eat in the clubhouse but we did have a drink and prices were fair. Nice place to be after a round as well.

Would I go back or would I recommend it? If they cut the semi, definitely. If it stayed the same, probably not.

It would be interesting to hear the opinion of others who have played the course to see if the set up is the same all year round.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 22, 2016)

sounds like Blackwell Grange in Darlington which I played last week. Nice course but if you went a couple of feet off the fairway, you had to hack it out.

Steak pie was excellent tho!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 22, 2016)

A good pie can make you forgive an awful lot of things.


----------

